# Where do you think Animal Crossing takes place?



## Kyle (Apr 12, 2007)

Original - Europe
Wild World - Western America, like Oregon.

Animal Crossing feels like more woodsy and in undiscovered region of the world.


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 13, 2007)

Why do you think the original one is Europe? =o (actually, why do you thing WW is west US too =o )

Anyway, I'm sure they had no place in mind.  It takes place in the Animal Crossing world! =D


----------



## Jonathan33 (Apr 13, 2007)

They live in a free world, where animals can do stuff freely. It's... the ANIMAL CROSSING WORLD!!!


----------



## Kyle (Apr 13, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> Why do you think the original one is Europe? =o (actually, why do you thing WW is west US too =o )
> 
> Anyway, I'm sure they had no place in mind.  It takes place in the Animal Crossing world! =D


 Just imagine where would it take place if it was the real world!!!     


Europe is woodsy and has some cliffs. America rarely has any of those places. Mexico is.. hot there. South America is tropical. I think of King Arthur too, because it takes place in woodsy areas. King Arthur was in Europe.

As for Oregon, the beach reminds me of a coastal town of the western U.S., and.. I can't really describe it in how I visoned it. :\


----------



## Jonathan33 (Apr 13, 2007)

Maybe it would take place in Europe if it were real. But there are barely any train tracks and speaking animals (just kidding on that last part    			 )


----------



## Kyle (Apr 13, 2007)

Jonathan33 said:
			
		

> Maybe it would take place in Europe if it were real. But there are barely any train tracks and speaking animals (just kidding on that last part    			 )


 Humans are animals, did you know?    			 WE ARE TALKING ANIMALS.     

Meh. We are a mammal, proof.


----------



## dragonflamez (Apr 13, 2007)

Bruhahah.


----------



## Kyle (Apr 13, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Bruhahah.


 ? What ?

:s -confused-


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 13, 2007)

Kyle said:
			
		

> STORMCOMMANDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 The US has a lot of that =o

Just depends where you are.  Same with Europe though. Of course, of course. =o


----------



## Jonathan33 (Apr 13, 2007)

Of course, we originally started out as monkies... like Porter.   
^_^


----------



## Knightshot (Apr 13, 2007)

well its like us. its realistic I guess. it takes place in any town... lol


----------



## Kyle (Apr 13, 2007)

Meh.

I guess it cant take place in a specific place.


----------

